# Custom Shop Cabinets?



## RJones (Jan 9, 2007)

I am curious if anyone has had or would have any interest in custom shop cabinets you could assemble and finish? 
A typical scenario may go as follows:
1. You provide the materail
2. The shop provides the materail
3. Cabinet joinery is based on blind dado construction
4. Cabinet would need assembly, finish, drawers, possibly doors pending on design and edge banding
5. Cutting might run $25-$35 per sheet

I am just thinking out loud

Thanks,
Ron


----------



## GPM (Aug 26, 2010)

I am sure there would be interest. There is a company in Los Angeles that make custom drawers and ships them out pretty quick. I considered using them once on a project. As you know cabinet making requires certain shop space and equipment and not everyone has this. So there very well could be a market for it.

Good luck


----------



## RJones (Jan 9, 2007)

Yeah I have the equipment but not really the space so for some getting a cabinet maybe half done at a 1/4 of the cost may work. I would imagine the market is small but…


----------

